# Beep auf einem WebClient?



## Hilyama (23. Sep 2005)

Hi, 

mal ne Frage, 
hab ich mit JSF/HTML.....irgendwie die Möglichkeit auf dem Client Rechner ein beep auszulösen. Wohl nicht, oder? Weil ein HTML Befehl zum blöd rum tuten ist mir nicht bekannt *g.


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Sep 2005)

Wüsste nur den Umweg über ein Applet.


----------



## daLenz (23. Sep 2005)

hi, 

mit js:

```
java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().beep();
```

dies funktioniert soweit ich weis jedoch nicht beim internetexplorer, da dieser die methoden nur über ein applet aufrufen kann...

...als workaround etwas in diesem stil...


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;
public class Beep extends Applet{
  public void doIt() {
    Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().beep();
    }
 }
```

...machen...und auf der page die methode des applet aufrufen...

greetz


----------



## Hilyama (27. Sep 2005)

hmmm, erstmal vielen Dank......die Frage ist nur ob man die Überzeugt bekommt....n Applet sollte man eigentlich nicht rein implementieren. Aber OK, was muss, das muss. 

Vielen vielen Dank


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Sep 2005)

```
<embed type="audio/x-midi" src="beep.mid" hidden="yes" autostart="false" loop="false" width=0 height=0 border="0"></embed>
```
und dann mit 

```
document.embeds[0].play();
```
starten

hab das mal gemacht, ist aber absolut nicht Cross-Browser und funktioniert auch nicht richtig  aber wenn der Kunde will...


----------



## Hilyama (27. Sep 2005)

Naja, werds mal testen. Besten Dank. Jaja, die Kunden haben manchmal recht seltsame Wünsche


----------

